# Mitchell Grieve Coalville Needle Factory



## bottysbird (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi all, just thought i would let you all know that the Mitchell Grieve Needle factory in Coalville has now been demolished. Such a shame another building is gone.

I had the pleaseure of visiting this site before the demo team moved in and i will add the phots later


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 16, 2012)

I too got to see it just in time by the sounds of things. Shame it has gone thanks for the info


----------



## higherandhigher (Feb 18, 2012)

*needle works*



bottysbird said:


> Hi all, just thought i would let you all know that the Mitchell Grieve Needle factory in Coalville has now been demolished. Such a shame another building is gone.
> 
> I had the pleaseure of visiting this site before the demo team moved in and i will add the phots later



yes i had the pleasure of this site it was very nice untill i got arrested lol no charge happy days 
went back the other day to find it gone


----------



## alex76 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah was a good explore that one shame the site is gonna be yet another shity tescos..... cheers for the info dude


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 18, 2012)

higherandhigher said:


> yes i had the pleasure of this site it was very nice untill i got arrested lol no charge happy days
> went back the other day to find it gone



How did you manage to get arrested there...I would love to know as it seemed like a pretty easy site to me..barring the climb in over the gate lol


----------

